# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Where Can I Download P90X?

## BigMC

Anyone know where the P90X workout can be downloaded online? Surely someone has a public file server allowing downloads. I found the Ab Ripper X 15 min workout but I really want the full body. And I dont want to pay 120bucks  :Smilie:  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## nickel123

http://torrentscan.com/ search for it under btjunkie.....hope thats what ur looking for

----------


## AdamGH

http://thepiratebay.org/

----------


## BigMC

> http://torrentscan.com/ search for it under btjunkie.....hope thats what ur looking for


Ok so how do I play the file? I downloaded the client and created an account but I cant play it.

----------


## AdamGH

you have to download the file now. The client it to let you access the file for downloading.

----------


## BigMC

OMG it downloads so slow lol.....Would take days to download 41gig

----------


## IamtheChitt

I got a copy of this program the other day. I have only watched bits and pieces, but all together, think it is a decent program as it incorporates strength training and cardiovascular training in one setting, sort of like circuit training. I believe this program would be good for someone looking to train at home and get in better shape, but is definitely not suitable for my goals.

----------


## sammjon77

you can download it by the following links:

rapidgator.net/file/a8d6af29c0639aeaaac9eeffdfcc87ba/P90x.zip.html
BillionUploads.com/6wjiayvwnsfd/P90x.zip.html
4shared.com/zip/7-hV1sU1/P90x.html

----------


## SexySweetheart

Or just you tube it.. there are a few on youtube

----------


## ObviousDecoy

Maybe its a code issue prevent you from playing.

VideoLAN - VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS! - Use this player

CCCP Download - And this codec pack

----------

